# confused



## crazybeta (Aug 8, 2005)

Hello, I bought anew betta today and my gf who is also a betta lover said that i must have a air stone, also my new betta is a female and i put her with the male i have a 29 gallon tank is there enough room for them to live happy together ?  :???:


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

they don't need an air stone and no tank is big enough for a male and female to live in peace. Unless your breeding them you shouldn't keep them together. It will turn out bad at some point.


RC


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

You could keep them in the tank if you can find a solid divider so they both can have one side of the tank, and not see eachother.


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

I wouldn't recommend keeping the male and female in the same tank with out a divider. I kept one of my males and one of my females in a 10 gallon tank over night and woke up to my female nearly missing all of her tail fins...so I wouldn't recommend keeping them in the same tank.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

i have 2 females with a male they used to fight but dont anymore so i wouldnt reccomend it


----------



## con771 (Sep 5, 2005)

I agree witht he above. It's not a good idea to keep your male and female in the same tank except for the period you are trying to breed. Males are unpredicable. You might wake up one morning to find you have one less fish


----------



## crazybeta (Aug 8, 2005)

Thanx for the advice at the moment i dont have a divider so i tryed her in one of my temp tanks but then she tryed to jump through the hood and swam in the rocks so i put her back in the other tank ,she calmed down and was happy there.I'm going to try and get a divider asap,is there something i can use in the mean time to keep them apart he hasn't hurt her but every now and then he will chase her but she is quicker then he is so he gives up.


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

well, you could put in lots of decroations and plants so they can establish territorys... idk maybe this would work maybe not though


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

You might be able to try some mesh or screen, but that's hard to secure. If you have any plastic cutting boards around the house, you could wash them up really well (I reccommend hydrogen peroxide, and a lot of rinsing) and place them in there. Basically anything that's plastic or glass will work, although you need to be careful if you're using glass. Even a 3-ring binder would be ok for temporary, if you could yank the metal rings out (which is a little hard, unless you don't want them to come out...then they almost always will). just start looking around the house for things that are large enough and won't deteriorate in the water.


----------



## crazybeta (Aug 8, 2005)

Thanx im going to look around and see what i find .


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

I use plastic canvas, like you get in the craft section at Walmart. It's super cheap, and you can cut it to fit your tank.


----------

